# hello hello!



## cinkiss (Mar 21, 2005)

HellO! Ive been a "lurker" for several months now and Im just getting around to introducing myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol. Im 23 from Missouri and Im not GREAT with makeup but this site and the lj mac_cosmetics group has really helped me out! I cant wait to learn all kinds of cool stuff here


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome cinkiss!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome to specktra cinkiss! So glad to see you here, I hope you find the forum useful!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 22, 2005)

welcome cinkiss to specktra.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 22, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Cinkiss, glad you stopped lurking!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

